# Bulk Corn Syrup



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I've added some bulk corn syrup to my stores. This product is 100% additive free & pure corn syrup has no expiration date... even after opening. I get mine from Webstaurant Store and this 5 gallon pail costs $32. I figure this should go well with my 6 gallon superpails of sugar.

I've reached the point in my prepping journey where my basic stores are almost full, so now I'm concentrating more on flavor and seasonings to make things taste better and to broaden survival recipe choices. This is after reading of folks that actually have lived off of their stores & state items they wish they had included.

Golden Barrel 5 Gallon Corn Syrup


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

$32 for 5 gallons seems like a good price considering what a pint bottle of Karo syrup costs retail .... wondering if a regular brick & mortar restaurant supply store like GFS could special order ....

make sure to buy the food grade variety and not the feed additive commonly sold as molasses ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just popped up this AM - nothing new for the prepper vets but the newbies need the info ....

https://besurvival.com/guides/the-b...sweeteners-condiments-and-more-to-stock-up-on

not mentioned are most of the BBQ & steak sauces ....


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

We keep up on average 110 gallons of animal-grade molasses, it's not harmful for humans, what we get it says " not suggested for continuous human consumption " right on it, however I think a lot of that is just so if some restaurant buys it and someone gets sick the company is not liable. As we all know most products intended for animals might not the be the best alternative, however better than nothing. 

Good score though ******* ! We're not quite at the stage to worry about seasonings etc, although we've been integrating them in little by little.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The store also sells lamp oil by the case @ $44 a case, have bought several cases from them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Grinch2 said:


> We keep up on average 110 gallons of animal-grade molasses, it's not harmful for humans, what we get it says " not suggested for continuous human consumption " right on it, however I think a lot of that is just so if some restaurant buys it and someone gets sick the company is not liable. As we all know most products intended for animals might not the be the best alternative, however better than nothing.
> 
> Good score though ******* ! We're not quite at the stage to worry about seasonings etc, although we've been integrating them in little by little.


The feed store molasses is supposed to make excellent rum in the moon shining circles. A bit nasty to work with they claim. 
Artisan Distiller ? View topic - Feed molasses rum.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Along the same lines of the corn syrup, I just orders 5 of these 5 lb packs of cocoa powder. Should go well with my wheat (chocolate cake, brownies, etc.) and powdered milk stores. My prep room stays dark, dry & cool but I still think I will pack in a superpail with mylar & oxygen absorber.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Problem for me with cocoa powder is it's 2 year shelf life. With you having 25 lbs I sure hope you like hot chocolate.

Normally you post some pretty good posts but you didn't do your homework on this purchase. Old cocoa loses its chocolate flavor.

But then, I've made more than one less than well researched post (and purchase) myself so who am I to complain. In an effort to keep "she who must be obeyed" with her daily chocolate requirement happy I did a bit of research on this. @******* 
How Long Does Cocoa Last? Shelf Life, Storage, Expiration Date


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@******* , what do you use the corn syrup for?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

John Galt said:


> Problem for me with cocoa powder is it's 2 year shelf life. With you having 25 lbs I sure hope you like hot chocolate.
> 
> Normally you post some pretty good posts but you didn't do your homework on this purchase. Old cocoa loses its chocolate flavor.
> 
> ...


Lot more uses for cocoa than hot chocolate. That site you mention states pure cocoa never goes bad but just loses flavor & quality. Mine will be kept cool, dark & dry in a sealed mylar bag with no oxygen in it. My bet is, it will last many years stored in such conditions.

I think I did my homework here. But then again, not all my stores will last 30+ years, like my wheat, rice, beans, sugar, salt, etc., simply because some food can't. I understand that & will change those foods out. Case in point, I have over 10 gallons of cooking oil in storage. Am I wrong or did I not do my homework for stocking it? It will get changed out or thrown out every few years. I think I'll run a proper prepper test on this, not some test with the cocoa in a home pantry. I'll seal some of the packs in the superpail, leave one out on the shelf in my prep room & place one in my prep chest freezer. If I'm still kickin' in 4-5 years, I'll try them out. My bet is, the ones in the superpail will be just fine as I will have removed the main factors that degrade short term food... oxygen, warm temp & light.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> @******* , what do you use the corn syrup for?


Well, it is simply a sweetener so it can be used most anywhere one would use sugar... especially say sugar converted to a simple syrup. It is mainly used in baking because it doesn't crystallize like regular sugar can and just has a wonderful flavor. Down here in the south, you normally think of Karo brand corn syrup, with many dishes called Karo ..., such as Karo pecan pie. My wife uses it a lot in her baking, especially her caramel candies. But pecan pie... oh my! I'd store it just for that & yes, I have pecan trees. Then add cocoa powder, and you have chocolate pecan pie. 

Karo Syrup - Recipes


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Grinch2 said:


> We keep up on average 110 gallons of animal-grade molasses, it's not harmful for humans, what we get it says " not suggested for continuous human consumption " right on it, however I think a lot of that is just so if some restaurant buys it and someone gets sick the company is not liable. As we all know most products intended for animals might not the be the best alternative, however better than nothing.
> 
> Good score though ******* ! We're not quite at the stage to worry about seasonings etc, although we've been integrating them in little by little.


if you've ever been in a processing plant for it - you wouldn't touch it with bare hands - just one of the problems I've had with pumping it - is foreign matter like the occasional rat or bird .... there's absolutely no standards observed - the sugar processing plants for human consumption are bad enough

prep correctly while you can - get some Karo - save the animal feed sweetner for the beasts ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

TG said:


> @******* , what do you use the corn syrup for?


just think of it as liquid sugar .... it's a forever food


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> Well, it is simply a sweetener so it can be used most anywhere one would use sugar... especially say sugar converted to a simple syrup. It is mainly used in baking because it doesn't crystallize like regular sugar can and just has a wonderful flavor. Down here in the south, you normally think of Karo brand corn syrup, with many dishes called Karo ..., such as Karo pecan pie. My wife uses it a lot in her baking, especially her caramel candies. But pecan pie... oh my! I'd store it just for that & yes, I have pecan trees. Then add cocoa powder, and you have chocolate pecan pie.
> 
> Karo Syrup - Recipes


Ahh ok thank you. We rarely use sugar or sweetener, just dried fruit, I have lots of dried and preserved figs and other fruit and berries. Love Cacao, I have a few kilograms.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> Ahh ok thank you. We rarely use sugar or sweetener, just dried fruit,


You a communist or something?   Just joking but a saying we have when someone says something beyond belief. Just a bit funnier, at least to me, saying it to you. 

Seriously, try a bite of Karo pecan pie.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> You a communist or something?   Just joking but a saying we have when someone says something beyond belief. Just a bit funnier, at least to me, saying it to you.
> 
> Seriously, try a bite of Karo pecan pie.


Beyond belief? Sorry, I'm confused. Why?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> Beyond belief? Sorry, I'm confused. Why?


Visit Mississippi, & you will understand. The US in general is rather obese but this is one area where Mississippi ranks near the top. We like our sweet stuff, & fried stuff, and snack food... well, you get it. We drink our tea very cold & very sweet.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> Visit Mississippi, & you will understand. The US in general is rather obese but this is one area where Mississippi ranks near the top. We like our sweet stuff, & fried stuff, and snack food... well, you get it. We drink our tea very cold & very sweet.


Ahhh yes, I've been to a few Southern states, it's difficult to find stuff for me to eat but I always manage. The booze is great and so are the people


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> You a communist or something?   Just joking but a saying we have when someone says something beyond belief. Just a bit funnier, at least to me, saying it to you.
> 
> Seriously, try a bite of Karo pecan pie.


My wife's pecan pie w dark Karo is to die for! Good on me, I married a good 'ole Mississippi gal!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife generally stocks a couple cases of cane syrup. We can find Georgia produced syrup on the local grocery shelf, plus every fall many local people have cane grinding and syrup boiling days and share the result with friends and neighbors.
We use it on biscuits, pancakes, and such.

Locally produced CANE is not GMO, unlike most CORN used to make syrup.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a little bit of coconut sugar but it's been sitting in my cupboard for 2 years, we're just not into sweets.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> I have a little bit of coconut sugar but it's been sitting in my cupboard for 2 years, we're just not into sweets.


Sometimes I wish their was a dislike button.  

Seriously though, good for you. I too no longer eat much sugar in any form. Lost 50 lbs since Thanksgiving.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> Sometimes I wish their was a dislike button.
> 
> Seriously though, good for you. I too no longer eat much sugar in any form. Lost 50 lbs since Thanksgiving.


I do like some caramel Tennessee Moonshine lol I'm sure there's plenty of sugar in it


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have quit a bit of white granulated sugar stored, mostly for bread stuffs.

I do have several 65 pound pails of honey put up as an alternate.

I think I have about a gallon of corn syrup stored, do not use much of it.

We have found a huge hive on our property, which will if needed, supply plenty of honey without destroying it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have granulated white sugar on hand for baking bread, etc.
We do not use sugar on any food, or in coffee. 
We have the cane syrup, local unadulterated honey (store bought is diluted), and home made molasses my daughter sends us from North Carolina.

Any foodstuff made by large corporations and sold commercially in stores is nowhere near as healthy as organic, locally produced items. We avoid that as much as we possibly can. 
My wife takes our eggs to the farmers co-op and trades them for fruits, vegetables, and even raw milk.

Even if you live in suburbia, you can still grow vegetables and have some control over the chemicals that end up in your body.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hahaha bigwheel my lips are sealed on details on such a topic :tango_face_smile: but you're correct it's not entirely user friendly.


----------



## Marcgoodwin (Apr 17, 2017)

Price is reasonable I think than other products. However, I would like to know how to use it. Thanks!


----------

